# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه شما برای این دوران

## Mobin.

سلام دوستان 

میخواستم ببینم برنامه شما تا زمانه شروع جمع بندی اصلی ( سه روز یکبار ) چیه ؟ چون حتی قلمچی هم تقریبن برنامه مشخصی نداره و دوتا آزمون آبکی انداخته . این بیست سی روزو چیکار میکنین؟ ممنون میشم نظراتتونو بگین :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Amin4636

سلام
خب شما اگه درساتون رو تموم کنید میتونید برای همه درسا کتابای سطح بالاتر کار کنید، تست زماندار زیاد بزنید، از کتابای جمع بندی استفاده کنید، برای ریاضی و فیزیک تست های علامت دارتون رو چند باره بزنید و خیلی کارای دیگه هست که میتونید بکنید.

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام
> خب شما اگه درساتون رو تموم کنید میتونید برای همه درسا کتابای سطح بالاتر کار کنید، تست زماندار زیاد بزنید، از کتابای جمع بندی استفاده کنید، برای ریاضی و فیزیک تست های علامت دارتون رو چند باره بزنید و خیلی کارای دیگه هست که میتونید بکنید.


اخه خسته کننده شده و وقتی کتابو میزارم جلوم کلا خوابم میگیره

----------


## hossein1399

برنامه ی من که از اردیبهشت شروع کردم الان اینه (هنوز دروس به جز زیست دوره نکردم)
ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی روزی 2 تا ویدیو ی سایت آلا از هر درس + یادداشت برداری از نکات و مرور جلسات قبلی
شیمی کتاب لقمه حفظیات رو هم می خونم
زیست روزی یک فصل از کتاب درسی و درسنامش به همراه 12 تا تست خط ویژه گاج +  5 تا تست جمع بندی مهر و ماه
ادبیات فعلا فقط لغت می خونم
دین و زندگی الا روگرفتم ولی بعد از 40 روز که دروس تخصصی رو دوره کردم شروع می کنم
اول می خواستم ریاضی و فیزیک رو از خط ویژه بخونم ولی با سعی و خطا به این نتیجه رسیدم که تنبلیم میشه دیدن فیلم راحت تر هست.
به نظرم برنامه ای هست که دروس تخصصی رو در ظرف 40 روز به 50 میرسونه.عمومی هم بعد 40 روز خدا بزرگه

----------


## Mobin.

> برنامه ی من که از اردیبهشت شروع کردم الان اینه (هنوز دروس به جز زیست دوره نکردم)
> ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی روزی 2 تا ویدیو ی سایت آلا از هر درس + یادداشت برداری از نکات و مرور جلسات قبلی
> شیمی کتاب لقمه حفظیات رو هم می خونم
> زیست روزی یک فصل از کتاب درسی و درسنامش به همراه 12 تا تست خط ویژه گاج +  5 تا تست جمع بندی مهر و ماه
> ادبیات فعلا فقط لغت می خونم
> دین و زندگی الا روگرفتم ولی بعد از 40 روز که دروس تخصصی رو دوره کردم شروع می کنم
> اول می خواستم ریاضی و فیزیک رو از خط ویژه بخونم ولی با سعی و خطا به این نتیجه رسیدم که تنبلیم میشه دیدن فیلم راحت تر هست.
> به نظرم برنامه ای هست که دروس تخصصی رو در ظرف 40 روز به 50 میرسونه.عمومی هم بعد 40 روز خدا بزرگه


خیلی خوبه . ولی اگه بتونی روزی 5 تا قرابت و 5 تا آرایه هم کار کنی کولاک میکنه :Yahoo (87):

----------


## Amin4636

> اخه خسته کننده شده و وقتی کتابو میزارم جلوم کلا خوابم میگیره


حرفت رو قبول دارم ولی تو که تا اینجا خوب اومدی بقیشم همونجوری ادامه بده
راهکارم واست اینه که ساعت مطالعت اگه خیلی بالاس بیارش رو ۸_۱۰ ساعت که بتونی تا ۳۰ مرداد انگیزتو حفظ کنی

----------


## maria_sbz

*من هم عمومی ها فقط تست میزنم و برای درس دینی مرور گذاشتم و ادبیات لغت و تاریخ ادبیات میخونم (هروقت شد*  :Yahoo (68): *روزانه تایم مشخص نداره)**
برای اختصاصی خرداد ماه زیست و شیمی تست و مرور (تا همه چیزایی که یادم رفتن یا کمتر خوندم  بازیابی بشن )
بعدش فقط تست 
ریاضی و فیزیک چون نخونده دارم حالا برام فرصتی پیش اومده که هم بخونم هم قبلی ها رو مرور کنم و هم تست بزنم 
پنجشنبه و جمعه ها هم ازمون میدم از سوالات کنکور 
دو هفته اخر هم از مرداد قراره ازمون بدم*

----------


## B3hism

دوستان سلام . اگر امکانش هست نظر بدید .
من تمام دروس رو تمام کردم و و یکبار هم مرور کامل تست و درسنامه از منابع جمع بندی کردم . از هفته پیش تصمیم گرفتمتست های کتابهای جامع رو از اول تا آخر بزنم تا بهدقولی ، رفع باگ کرده باشم . هفته پیش دین و زندگی و ادبیات منهای لغت و املا و انگلیسی تمام شد . عربی رو شروع نکردم و امروز شیمی رو شروع کردم . طبق حدس خودم تا چهل روز دیگه تمام میشه همه‌ش . بعدش هم میخوام آزمونهای جامع رو و کنکورهای گذشته رو بزنم . فقط تنها مشکلی که هست ، نمیدونم اصلا کارم درسته یا نه ؟ چون یه توهم کاذبی اومده سراغم که انگار همه چیز رو فراموش کردم با اینکه سوالی نیست که الان ببینم و برام غریبه باشه ( منهای لغت و املا ) .
یه راه دیگه هم توی نظرمه این که زیست و شیمی رو بزنم تست هاش رو بعدش شروع کنم به آزمون دادن سه روز یکبار جامع و هرروز عمومی .
.
الان نمیدونم دقیقا باید چکار کنم . امکانش هست نظر بدید؟

----------


## Mobin.

من خودم برنامم اینه عمومی هارو شروع کنم 24 دوره کنکورو . و هر دو روز یبار یه آزمون جامع از سالهای گذشته ( مثل قلمچی و گاج و گزینه و سنجش ) بزنم و تا شروع شدنه سه روز یکبار یه جمع بندی داشته باشم . نمیدونم درسته یا نه . ولی چون کتاب جمع بندی ندارم تنها راهم همینه

----------


## B3hism

> من خودم برنامم اینه عمومی هارو شروع کنم 24 دوره کنکورو . و هر دو روز یبار یه آزمون جامع از سالهای گذشته ( مثل قلمچی و گاج و گزینه و سنجش ) بزنم و تا شروع شدنه سه روز یکبار یه جمع بندی داشته باشم . نمیدونم درسته یا نه . ولی چون کتاب جمع بندی ندارم تنها راهم همینه


چرا جمع بندی نمیگیری مبین جان ؟ با کتابهای جامع نمیتونی جمع بندی کنی؟

----------


## Mobin.

> چرا جمع بندی نمیگیری مبین جان ؟ با کتابهای جامع نمیتونی جمع بندی کنی؟


وضعیت مالی بهنود جان . وضعیت مالی....

----------


## B3hism

> وضعیت مالی بهنود جان . وضعیت مالی....


درکت میکنم داداش . من هم خودم دقیقا همین شرایط رو داشتم و مجبور شدم زمستون بعد از سربازیم یک ماه و نیم صبح تا غروب سرکار باشم .
میدونی مبین ، تنها چیزی که خیلی خوب میدونمش اینه که درسته توی هر کاری یک سری روش ها برای عموم ، چیده شده ولی هر کسی استانداردهای خودش رو داره هیچوقت نباید طبق استاندارهای دیگران پیش رفت .
مطمئن باش کاری که سنجیده انجامش میدی و فکر میکنی درسته ، قطعا درست ترین کار ممکنه برات . من که امسال خیلی بهت امیدوارم .

----------


## Setty

سلام به همه. جواب مشخصی برا سوالاتتون ندارم. ولی یه راه حل همیشه خودم انجام میدم. تا سر درگمم. شاید به درد شما هم بخوره. تو دفتر یا یه کاغذ راه های پیش روم رو مینویسم و معایب و مزایای هر کدومو مینویسم. و بهش فکر میکنم اونی که فکر میکنم برام با توجه به شرایطم بهتره انجام میدم. و اگر ۲،۳ روز انجام دادم دیدم به دردم نخورد اون راه و اون چیزی که فکر میکردم و پیش بینی کرده بودم نبود، تغییر میدم برناممو. البته به زودی هم دوباره بابد خودم اینکارو انجام بدم چون باز یه سردرگمی های کوچیکی مدام میان سراغم.

----------


## zansia

> دوستان سلام . اگر امکانش هست نظر بدید .
> من تمام دروس رو تمام کردم و و یکبار هم مرور کامل تست و درسنامه از منابع جمع بندی کردم . از هفته پیش تصمیم گرفتمتست های کتابهای جامع رو از اول تا آخر بزنم تا بهدقولی ، رفع باگ کرده باشم . هفته پیش دین و زندگی و ادبیات منهای لغت و املا و انگلیسی تمام شد . عربی رو شروع نکردم و امروز شیمی رو شروع کردم . طبق حدس خودم تا چهل روز دیگه تمام میشه همه‌ش . بعدش هم میخوام آزمونهای جامع رو و کنکورهای گذشته رو بزنم . فقط تنها مشکلی که هست ، نمیدونم اصلا کارم درسته یا نه ؟ چون یه توهم کاذبی اومده سراغم که انگار همه چیز رو فراموش کردم با اینکه سوالی نیست که الان ببینم و برام غریبه باشه ( منهای لغت و املا ) .
> یه راه دیگه هم توی نظرمه این که زیست و شیمی رو بزنم تست هاش رو بعدش شروع کنم به آزمون دادن سه روز یکبار جامع و هرروز عمومی .
> .
> الان نمیدونم دقیقا باید چکار کنم . امکانش هست نظر بدید؟


از مبحثی که فکر میکنی فراموش کردی بیست تا تست انتخاب کن و بزن
به درصدت نگاه نکن تحلیل که کردی ببین اونی که نزدی علت نزدن یا اشتباه زدنت فراموشی بوده یا نه؟
چند بار این کارو بکنی این حس که همه چیز یادت رفته از بین میره

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> میخواستم ببینم برنامه شما تا زمانه شروع جمع بندی اصلی ( سه روز یکبار ) چیه ؟ چون حتی قلمچی هم تقریبن برنامه مشخصی نداره و دوتا آزمون آبکی انداخته . این بیست سی روزو چیکار میکنین؟ ممنون میشم نظراتتونو بگین


قاعدتا این تایم باید همه مطالب رو اماده کنین.
اتفاقا خیلی دوران مهمیه! بعضی مطالب رو میبینین که با اینکه وقت گذاشتین ولی خب خوب یاد نگرفتین یا سطحی یاد گرفتین به هر دلیلی.
دقیقا اون آزمونای آبکی هم همینکارو میکنن اکثرا. میان یه جمع بندی خیلی مختصر میکنن روی همون مطالب و سعی میکنن توی این موضوع کمکتون کنن.
پس به برنامه آزمون بچسبین و خوب خوب مطالب رو بخونین. بین 30 تا 45 روز پایانی هم جمع بندیتون یادتون نره.

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> قاعدتا این تایم باید همه مطالب رو اماده کنین.
> اتفاقا خیلی دوران مهمیه! بعضی مطالب رو میبینین که با اینکه وقت گذاشتین ولی خب خوب یاد نگرفتین یا سطحی یاد گرفتین به هر دلیلی.
> دقیقا اون آزمونای آبکی هم همینکارو میکنن اکثرا. میان یه جمع بندی خیلی مختصر میکنن روی همون مطالب و سعی میکنن توی این موضوع کمکتون کنن.
> پس به برنامه آزمون بچسبین و خوب خوب مطالب رو بخونین. بین 30 تا 45 روز پایانی هم جمع بندیتون یادتون نره.


سلام برای مباحثی که قبلا خوندمیشون ولی تا حالا ازش تست زمان دار نزدیم چکار کنیم؟مثلا مبحث جریان رو که من قبلا تست هاش رو چهار بار زدم و دوره کردم فقط آزمون جامع و رفع اشکال غلط ها کافیه؟یا از کارنامه بازیابی قلم چی استفاده کنم؟بعد به نظرتون اگ برای 23 خرداد  همه مباحث رو نرسم اشکال نداره؟چون یه چند وقتی هست که دینامیک و حرکت رو مرور نکردم و از اونور هم نخونده توی فشار و یه کم از دما و گرما دارم.لطفا کمک کنید خیلی سر درگمم نمیدونم چیکار کنم

----------


## B3hism

> قاعدتا این تایم باید همه مطالب رو اماده کنین.
> اتفاقا خیلی دوران مهمیه! بعضی مطالب رو میبینین که با اینکه وقت گذاشتین ولی خب خوب یاد نگرفتین یا سطحی یاد گرفتین به هر دلیلی.
> دقیقا اون آزمونای آبکی هم همینکارو میکنن اکثرا. میان یه جمع بندی خیلی مختصر میکنن روی همون مطالب و سعی میکنن توی این موضوع کمکتون کنن.
> پس به برنامه آزمون بچسبین و خوب خوب مطالب رو بخونین. بین 30 تا 45 روز پایانی هم جمع بندیتون یادتون نره.


میشه در مورد هدف گذاری روی درصد ها هم صحبت کنید ؟
کار درستی میدونید اگر یک درس از عمومی و اختصاصی رو برای درصد کامل آماده کنیم ؟

----------


## Matean

من میخام تازه شروع کنم البته به جز زیست که تمومش کردم بقیه درسارو هم صفرنیستم ولی چون خیلی وقت گذشته ازروشون باید دوباره بخونمشون.بنظرتون چندتا ازمبحثارو حذف کنم یا میرسم؟ میخام از تجربیاتتون استفاده کنم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.تنکس

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام برای مباحثی که قبلا خوندمیشون ولی تا حالا ازش تست زمان دار نزدیم چکار کنیم؟مثلا مبحث جریان رو که من قبلا تست هاش رو چهار بار زدم و دوره کردم فقط آزمون جامع و رفع اشکال غلط ها کافیه؟یا از کارنامه بازیابی قلم چی استفاده کنم؟بعد به نظرتون اگ برای 23 خرداد  همه مباحث رو نرسم اشکال نداره؟چون یه چند وقتی هست که دینامیک و حرکت رو مرور نکردم و از اونور هم نخونده توی فشار و یه کم از دما و گرما دارم.لطفا کمک کنید خیلی سر درگمم نمیدونم چیکار کنم


از هردوتا میتونین استفاده کنین.
اساس کار اینه شما تستای علامت زده خودتون رو بزنین. ترجیحا بالای نصفشون رو اقلا. بعد که تسلطتون برگشت رو حد خوبی برید سراغ تحلیل آزمون هاتون.
نه اشکالی نداره..ولی سعی کن حتما تا قبل از دوران جمع بندی تموم کنی درساتو.
سعی کن مبحث سنگین ورنداری. اگه چیزی نخوندی قبلا یا کم کاری کردی الان وقت جبران هست ولی جبران قسمتی ازش! نه همش!
اگه بخوای همشو جبران کنی نمیتونی. بلکه باید اولویت بندی کنی و مطالب مهم رو بخونی اول.

----------


## WickedSick

> میشه در مورد هدف گذاری روی درصد ها هم صحبت کنید ؟
> کار درستی میدونید اگر یک درس از عمومی و اختصاصی رو برای درصد کامل آماده کنیم ؟


هدف گذاری یه کار کاملا درست و لازمه ولی عین شمشیر دولبس.
ممکنه ازش سود ببرید و ممکنه هم ضرر کنین!
سودش چجوره؟ 
اینکه نقاط قوت رو بشناسین و همچنین نقاط ضعف رو.
(همونجور که گفتم شما برای رتبه ایده آل، بهترین حالت اینه همه دروس رو متوسط بزنین و یک درس عمومی و یک درس اختصاصی رو بهتر بزنین به عنوان نقاط قوتتون)
ضررش چجوره؟
اینکه اینقد درگیر درصد شین و تخمین رتبه که استرسش بالکل شمارو از راه بدر کنه.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> میخواستم ببینم برنامه شما تا زمانه شروع جمع بندی اصلی ( سه روز یکبار ) چیه ؟ چون حتی قلمچی هم تقریبن برنامه مشخصی نداره و دوتا آزمون آبکی انداخته . این بیست سی روزو چیکار میکنین؟ ممنون میشم نظراتتونو بگین


برنامه من برای دوران برزخ کنکور(زمان بین خرداد و مرداد)
یکی از آزمون هایی که امسال نزدینش (گاج یا قلمچی یا...) رو انتخاب کنید
برنامه راهبردیش رو برسی کنید و مراحلی از آزمون هاش رو که به نظرتون بیشتر براتون مفیده انتخاب کنید(حداقل باید 8 مرحله انتخاب کنید)
حالا هرهفته جمعه ها یک مرحله رو به صورت شبیه سازی شده از خودتون آزمون بگیرید و روزهای دیگه هفته رو براساس برنامه آزمون این هفته دروس رو مطالعه مرور و رفع اشکال کنید تا مطالعه تون منظم و هدفدار باشه و از سردرگمی خلاص بشین
البته این برنامه رو بیشتر به افرادی توصیه میکنم که بیشتر مباحث رو خوندن و الآن فقط به این نیاز دارن که سطح آمادگی شون رو تا دوران جمع بندی ثابت نگه دارن و از اهمال کاری دور بشن
درصورتی که تسلط تون روی مباحث بالا هست میتونید تعداد آزمون ها رو از هفته ای یک آزمون به هفته ای دوتا افزایش بدید تا دور مرور هاتون بیشتر بشه

من خودم هفته ای دوتا آزمون میزنم که سوالات اختصاصیش از آزمون های ماز هست و سوالات عمومیش از کتاب دور دنیا گاج
امیدوارم براتون مفید واقع بشه

----------


## Mina_medicine

> برنامه من برای دوران برزخ کنکور(زمان بین خرداد و مرداد)
> یکی از آزمون هایی که امسال نزدینش (گاج یا قلمچی یا...) رو انتخاب کنید
> برنامه راهبردیش رو برسی کنید و مراحلی از آزمون هاش رو که به نظرتون بیشتر براتون مفیده انتخاب کنید(حداقل باید 8 مرحله انتخاب کنید)
> حالا هرهفته جمعه ها یک مرحله رو به صورت شبیه سازی شده از خودتون آزمون بگیرید و روزهای دیگه هفته رو براساس برنامه آزمون این هفته دروس رو مطالعه مرور و رفع اشکال کنید تا مطالعه تون منظم و هدفدار باشه و از سردرگمی خلاص بشین
> البته این برنامه رو بیشتر به افرادی توصیه میکنم که بیشتر مباحث رو خوندن و الآن فقط به این نیاز دارن که سطح آمادگی شون رو تا دوران جمع بندی ثابت نگه دارن و از اهمال کاری دور بشن
> درصورتی که تسلط تون روی مباحث بالا هست میتونید تعداد آزمون ها رو از هفته ای یک آزمون به هفته ای دوتا افزایش بدید تا دور مرور هاتون بیشتر بشه
> 
> من خودم هفته ای دوتا آزمون میزنم که سوالات اختصاصیش از آزمون های ماز هست و سوالات عمومیش از کتاب دور دنیا گاج
> امیدوارم براتون مفید واقع بشه


سلام
برنامتون خیلی خوبه مخصوصا واسه عمومی ها
ولی اگه من جاتون بودم برنامه تخصصی های قلم چی رو حل میکردم
چون شما قلمچی دوازدهم پارسالرو اردیبهشت دادین مثلا دوازدهم امسالو حل میکردم
چون ماز خیلی با کیفیت نیست واسه درسای غیر از زیستش
واسه عمومیا جامع های اخری دینی و عربیش خیلی خوب و شبیه بودن پارسال
قلمچی خیلیییی نزدیک تره سوالاش به کنکور
من اصلا قصد دخالت ندارم تو برنامتون خودتون بیشتر صلاح خودتونو میدونید
ولی اگه من باشم اخر هفته و وسط هفته تخصصی های قلمچی رو میزنم با عمومی های دور دنیا
مثلا یکشنبه و چهارشنبه یه ازمون زیست ماز میزنم
راستی دوستم که پزشکی تهرانه گفت پاسخنانه تشریحیه ماز خیلیییییی خوبه خیلیییی نکته بدرد بخور داره

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام
> برنامتون خیلی خوبه مخصوصا واسه عمومی ها
> ولی اگه من جاتون بودم برنامه تخصصی های قلم چی رو حل میکردم
> چون شما قلمچی دوازدهم پارسالرو اردیبهشت دادین مثلا دوازدهم امسالو حل میکردم
> چون ماز خیلی با کیفیت نیست واسه درسای غیر از زیستش
> واسه عمومیا جامع های اخری دینی و عربیش خیلی خوب و شبیه بودن پارسال
> قلمچی خیلیییی نزدیک تره سوالاش به کنکور
> من اصلا قصد دخالت ندارم تو برنامتون خودتون بیشتر صلاح خودتونو میدونید
> ولی اگه من باشم اخر هفته و وسط هفته تخصصی های قلمچی رو میزنم با عمومی های دور دنیا
> ...


سلام
ممنون که نظرت رو گفتی
من چون ماه رمضون کل آزمون های قلمچی امسال رو زدم و تحلیل کردم  رفتم سراغ یه آزمون دیگه
ماز فقط سوالات ریاضیش یکم پرته
زیست و شیمی خوبی داره
فیزیکش هم بدک نیست
آره پاسخ تشریحی هاش فوق العاده هست

----------


## wonshower

> برنامه ی من که از اردیبهشت شروع کردم الان اینه (هنوز دروس به جز زیست دوره نکردم)
> ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی روزی 2 تا ویدیو ی سایت آلا از هر درس + یادداشت برداری از نکات و مرور جلسات قبلی
> شیمی کتاب لقمه حفظیات رو هم می خونم
> زیست روزی یک فصل از کتاب درسی و درسنامش به همراه 12 تا تست خط ویژه گاج +  5 تا تست جمع بندی مهر و ماه
> ادبیات فعلا فقط لغت می خونم
> دین و زندگی الا روگرفتم ولی بعد از 40 روز که دروس تخصصی رو دوره کردم شروع می کنم
> اول می خواستم ریاضی و فیزیک رو از خط ویژه بخونم ولی با سعی و خطا به این نتیجه رسیدم که تنبلیم میشه دیدن فیلم راحت تر هست.
> به نظرم برنامه ای هست که دروس تخصصی رو در ظرف 40 روز به 50 میرسونه.عمومی هم بعد 40 روز خدا بزرگه


دینی آیا خریدی!یارایگان

----------


## hossein1399

> دینی آیا خریدی!یارایگان


دینی رو خریدم ولی بعد از 3 درس تستاش یک خورده سخت شد.چون جزوه نمی نوشتم.ولی تست میدن با عقل جور درنمیاد دو گزینه به نظر صحیح میاد ولی چون یکی توی کتاب امده باید می دونستی چی رو بزنی
منم که کتاب رو اصلا تهیه نکردم و نخوندم یک خط ویژه گاج دینی دارم با این فیلم ها.اگه حوصله کتاب خوندن نداری توصیه میکنم ولی اگه کارت با کتاب خوندن راه میوفته که نیازی به تهیه فیلم نداری

----------


## Mobin.

> دینی رو خریدم ولی بعد از 3 درس تستاش یک خورده سخت شد.چون جزوه نمی نوشتم.ولی تست میدن با عقل جور درنمیاد دو گزینه به نظر صحیح میاد ولی چون یکی توی کتاب امده باید می دونستی چی رو بزنی
> منم که کتاب رو اصلا تهیه نکردم و نخوندم یک خط ویژه گاج دینی دارم با این فیلم ها.اگه حوصله کتاب خوندن نداری توصیه میکنم ولی اگه کارت با کتاب خوندن راه میوفته که نیازی به تهیه فیلم نداری


بین کدوم دو گزینه موندین شما؟ بنظرم یک باید باشه .

----------


## hossein1399

> بین کدوم دو گزینه موندین شما؟ بنظرم یک باید باشه .


این اون سواله نیست. هر جلسه 15 تا تست از یک درس میده.
آره جوابش یک میشه.
این زیری هست البته من به کتاب مسلط نیستم و دین و زندگیم زیاد قوی نیست

----------


## Mobin.

> این اون سواله نیست. هر جلسه 15 تا تست از یک درس میده. آره جوابش یک میشه. این زیری هست البته من به کتاب مسلط نیستم و دین و زندگیم زیاد قوی نیست


  اینم فک کنم سه میشه . بین کدوم دو گزینه موندی؟

----------


## hossein1399

بین سه و چهار مونده بودم جوابش همون سه هست
البته حالا که سوال رو خوب میخونم همون سه میشه
و غفلت از اخرت چه ربطی به عقیده ی منکران معاد داره

----------


## aysan 18

سلام شما نهایی ندارین؟ برنامم اینه که تا 10 تیر ک نهایی تموم میشع 80 درصد مطالب رو ببندم با تست های مضربی بعدش تا 20 تیر زیست و شیمی و فیزیک رو تموم کنم و بغد از اون جمع بندی و تست زییییاد رو شروع کنم  ایشالا ک بتونم و مثل برنامه های قبلیم نشه :11:

----------


## Mobin.

> بین سه و چهار مونده بودم جوابش همون سه هست
> البته حالا که سوال رو خوب میخونم همون سه میشه
> و غفلت از اخرت چه ربطی به عقیده ی منکران معاد داره


دقیقن . همونجاش نکته بود .

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام شما نهایی ندارین؟ برنامم اینه که تا 10 تیر ک نهایی تموم میشع 80 درصد مطالب رو ببندم با تست های مضربی بعدش تا 20 تیر زیست و شیمی و فیزیک رو تموم کنم و بغد از اون جمع بندی و تست زییییاد رو شروع کنم  ایشالا ک بتونم و مثل برنامه های قبلیم نشه


نهایی که داریم ولی به جز سلامت و هویت فک نکنم رو درسای دیگه وقت بزارم . شاید در حد حل کردن سوالای نهایی سال پیش و شهریور و خرداد 98 اینا

----------


## aysan 18

آهان ولی من می خونم البته نه برای نهایی بلکه در حد کنکور تا حداقل خیالم از دوازدهم راحت بشع

----------


## Mobin.

> آهان ولی من می خونم البته نه برای نهایی بلکه در حد کنکور تا حداقل خیالم از دوازدهم راحت بشع


آره خیلی خوبه اما بهتره بیشتر تستی بخونی . البته واسه بعضی درسا . مثلا زیست فرقی نمیکنه تستی و تشریحیش . اما واسه دینی فک نکنم با روش کنکور بشه تو نهایی بیشتر از 14 گرفت . لامصب باید مو به مو بخونی متنو

----------


## Mobin.

> آهان ولی من می خونم البته نه برای نهایی بلکه در حد کنکور تا حداقل خیالم از دوازدهم راحت بشع


فقط فضولی نیس بپرسم کدوم شهر آذربایجانی؟ خودم مراغه ام

----------


## aysan 18

> فقط فضولی نیس بپرسم کدوم شهر آذربایجانی؟ خودم مراغه ام


 سلام ببخشیذ سوالت رو الان دیدم من از تبریزم

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام ببخشیذ سوالت رو الان دیدم من از تبریزم


چه دیر  :Yahoo (20):  . ولی دیر رسیدن بهتر از هرگز نرسیدنه .  :Yahoo (106):  . خوشوقتم

----------


## nidorma

سلام من برنامم این هست که تا اخر نهایی ها ازمون های جامع گزینه دو / سنجش و گاج رو بزنم 
به امید خدا از ده تیر شروع کنم با کنکور 93 و سه روز یکبار پیش برم که حدودا تا هفده مرداد قضد دارم تمومشون کنم دو هفته هم مرور تحلیل ازمون ها جامع های قلمچی مرور فرمول ها و ...

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام من برنامم این هست که تا اخر نهایی ها ازمون های جامع گزینه دو / سنجش و گاج رو بزنم 
> به امید خدا از ده تیر شروع کنم با کنکور 93 و سه روز یکبار پیش برم که حدودا تا هفده مرداد قضد دارم تمومشون کنم دو هفته هم مرور تحلیل ازمون ها جامع های قلمچی مرور فرمول ها و ...


اره منم تقریبا همین الگو رو میخوام اجرا کنم فقط من یکم زودتر شروع کردم چون حساب کردم دیدم اگه بخوام همه ی آزمونا رو برسونم باید زودتر بیام که سه روز یکبار کنکورا رو هم برسونم

----------


## nidorma

> اره منم تقریبا همین الگو رو میخوام اجرا کنم فقط من یکم زودتر شروع کردم چون حساب کردم دیدم اگه بخوام همه ی آزمونا رو برسونم باید زودتر بیام که سه روز یکبار کنکورا رو هم برسونم


 من دوتاشو زدم البته یه مشکلی که داره اینه که 
از میزان سخت یا اسون بودن سوالا خیلی مطمین نیستم مثلا عمومی های گاج 7 فروردین رو 
میانگین 60 زدم با اینکه تو قلمچی خدود هفتاد میزنم 
و توی گزینه ی نه خرداد هشتاد درصد زدم 
هر جند اینا رو برای مرور میزنم اما دوست دارم سطح خودمم بسنحم
من سطحم خدود 6500 6600 قلمچیه اگه هم سطحیم و شما خیلی بالاتر از من نیستی
میتونیم توی یه تاپیک جدا درصدامون رو بذاریم که هم بقیه با سطح سختی اسونی سوالا اشنا بشن
هم سطح خودمونو بسنجیم 
موفق باشی

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> سلام من برنامم این هست که تا اخر نهایی ها ازمون های جامع گزینه دو / سنجش و گاج رو بزنم 
> به امید خدا از ده تیر شروع کنم با کنکور 93 و سه روز یکبار پیش برم که حدودا تا هفده مرداد قضد دارم تمومشون کنم دو هفته هم مرور تحلیل ازمون ها جامع های قلمچی مرور فرمول ها و ...


سلام روی آزمون های گزینه دو خیلی تاکید کن بیشترین مشابهت رو به کنکور دارن

----------


## Calvert

بنظرتون آزمون های جامعی که کتاب تستا مثل موج آزمون و... دارن زده شن بهتره یا آزمونای آزمایشی؟

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> بنظرتون آزمون های جامعی که کتاب تستا مثل موج آزمون و... دارن زده شن بهتره یا آزمونای آزمایشی؟


طبق نظر معلم هام آزمون های آزمایشی.منطقی هم هست چون بروز تره و هم از چندین فیلتر رد میشه و احتمال غلط بودن سوال خیلی کمتره

----------


## nidorma

> بنظرتون آزمون های جامعی که کتاب تستا مثل موج آزمون و... دارن زده شن بهتره یا آزمونای آزمایشی؟


ستگی به سطح و برنامت برای اینده داره اگه میخوای جمع بندی رو شروع کنی به صورت جدی و سطح بالایی داری ازمایشی بزن
وگرنه موج ازمون بزن تا کلیات مباحث دست بیاد

----------


## Mobin.

> من دوتاشو زدم البته یه مشکلی که داره اینه که 
> از میزان سخت یا اسون بودن سوالا خیلی مطمین نیستم مثلا عمومی های گاج 7 فروردین رو 
> میانگین 60 زدم با اینکه تو قلمچی خدود هفتاد میزنم 
> و توی گزینه ی نه خرداد هشتاد درصد زدم 
> هر جند اینا رو برای مرور میزنم اما دوست دارم سطح خودمم بسنحم
> من سطحم خدود 6500 6600 قلمچیه اگه هم سطحیم و شما خیلی بالاتر از من نیستی
> میتونیم توی یه تاپیک جدا درصدامون رو بذاریم که هم بقیه با سطح سختی اسونی سوالا اشنا بشن
> هم سطح خودمونو بسنجیم 
> موفق باشی


من ترازم تا قبل این کرونا اینا 6500 اینا بود عین تو . اما اگه این ترازی که میگی مال الانه باید بگم سطحت از من بالاتره چون ترازا رو کشیدن پایین . من معمولن با رتبه منطقه دو مقایسه میکنم خیلی دقیقتره .

----------


## nidorma

> من ترازم تا قبل این کرونا اینا 6500 اینا بود عین تو . اما اگه این ترازی که میگی مال الانه باید بگم سطحت از من بالاتره چون ترازا رو کشیدن پایین . من معمولن با رتبه منطقه دو مقایسه میکنم خیلی دقیقتره .


رتبه ی کشوریم این اخری 1200 بود منطقه دو ششصد و خورده ای
من قبل کرونا 6800 بودم ولی یه مدت افت ساعت مطالعه ی اساسی داشتم

----------


## Calvert

واسه درسایی که ضعیفیم مث زبان، زدن تستهای دور دنیا کافیه از 93 تا98؟

----------


## Mobin.

> رتبه ی کشوریم این اخری 1200 بود منطقه دو ششصد و خورده ای
> من قبل کرونا 6800 بودم ولی یه مدت افت ساعت مطالعه ی اساسی داشتم


برگام . چه جالب . منم 650 منطقه دو و 1300 کشوری بودم . چقدر کپی میزنی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nidorma

> برگام . چه جالب . منم 650 منطقه دو و 1300 کشوری بودم . چقدر کپی میزنی


از بچگی عاشق کپی کردن بودم 
پس من هر ازمونی دادم درصداشو میذارم تو هم یا اینحا یا توی خصوصی بفرست که لااقل مشخص شه چقد از سطح خودمون بالاتر یا پایین تر آزمون دادیم 
من فعلا نه خرداد گزینه و هفت فروردین گاج رو زدم یکی از سنحش هام انلاین شرکت کرده بودم البته

----------


## Mobin.

> از بچگی عاشق کپی کردن بودم 
> پس من هر ازمونی دادم درصداشو میذارم تو هم یا اینحا یا توی خصوصی بفرست که لااقل مشخص شه چقد از سطح خودمون بالاتر یا پایین تر آزمون دادیم 
> من فعلا نه خرداد گزینه و هفت فروردین گاج رو زدم یکی از سنحش هام انلاین شرکت کرده بودم البته


باشه . اگه آزمونی زدم اینجا میزارم . توهم بزار . چون شاید هردومون تو یه زمان آزمون نزنیم

----------


## nidorma

> باشه . اگه آزمونی زدم اینجا میزارم . توهم بزار . چون شاید هردومون تو یه زمان آزمون نزنیم


آره همین که منبعی برای مقایسه ی درصد ها وجود دشته باشه خیلی خوبه خودش

----------


## B3hism

> باشه . اگه آزمونی زدم اینجا میزارم . توهم بزار . چون شاید هردومون تو یه زمان آزمون نزنیم





> آره همین که منبعی برای مقایسه ی درصد ها وجود دشته باشه خیلی خوبه خودش


بچه ها منم بازی . به نظرتون اگر تاپیک جدید بزنیم با موضوع درصدهای آزمون جمع بندی ، چقدر احتمال داره آراز نبینه تاپیک رو و ندازتمون بیرون ؟

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> رتبه ی کشوریم این اخری 1200 بود منطقه دو ششصد و خورده ای
> من قبل کرونا 6800 بودم ولی یه مدت افت ساعت مطالعه ی اساسی داشتم


اگر سال آخری شرایطمون دقیقا دقیقا دقیقا مثل همه

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> بچه ها منم بازی . به نظرتون اگر تاپیک جدید بزنیم با موضوع درصدهای آزمون جمع بندی ، چقدر احتمال داره آراز نبینه تاپیک رو و ندازتمون بیرون ؟





> باشه . اگه آزمونی زدم اینجا میزارم . توهم بزار . چون شاید هردومون تو یه زمان آزمون نزنیم





> از بچگی عاشق کپی کردن بودم 
> پس من هر ازمونی دادم درصداشو میذارم تو هم یا اینحا یا توی خصوصی بفرست که لااقل مشخص شه چقد از سطح خودمون بالاتر یا پایین تر آزمون دادیم 
> من فعلا نه خرداد گزینه و هفت فروردین گاج رو زدم یکی از سنحش هام انلاین شرکت کرده بودم البته


آقا منم بازی بیاید با هم یه تایپبک جدا بزنیم چون ظاهرا اوضاعمون خیلی شبیه به همه

----------


## Mobin.

> آره همین که منبعی برای مقایسه ی درصد ها وجود دشته باشه خیلی خوبه خودش


آره دقیقن . من الان یکی از بزرگترین مشکلام نفهمیدن استاندارد بودن سطح سوالاتشه . مثلن میرم شیمیو میزنم 30 . نمیدونم که از خوده منه اشکال یا سطح شیمیش خیلی بالا بوده یا خارج کتاب بوده . ولی اینطوری اگه ببینم تو خیلی بالاتر میزنی میفهمم اشکال منه و میرم کار میکنم روش . ایده  ی جالبیه

----------


## Mobin.

> بچه ها منم بازی . به نظرتون اگر تاپیک جدید بزنیم با موضوع درصدهای آزمون جمع بندی ، چقدر احتمال داره آراز نبینه تاپیک رو و ندازتمون بیرون ؟


شما که باشی دیگه همه چی حله . بریم بزنیم بترکونیم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mobin.

> آقا منم بازی بیاید با هم یه تایپبک جدا بزنیم چون ظاهرا اوضاعمون خیلی شبیه به همه


چه جالب  که ادمای عین خودمو میبینم اونم تو یه انجمن . شاید زیادترم شدیم

----------


## nidorma

> اگر سال آخری شرایطمون دقیقا دقیقا دقیقا مثل همه


سال اخرم  :Yahoo (94): 
جقدر خوب شد بالاخره یه عده شبیه به هم پیدا شد تو سایت

----------


## nidorma

> چه جالب  که ادمای عین خودمو میبینم اونم تو یه انجمن . شاید زیادترم شدیم


من با تاپیک اشنایی ندارم رفیق اگر ممکنه بقیه بچه ه هم تگ کن یا از اینحور چیزاکه یکی تاپیک جدید رو بزنه منم درصدام رو اماده کردم که اولین پست درصد های افتضاخ برای بچه های افتضاح رو خودم بزنم  :Yahoo (4): 
به نظرم میتونه کمک کنه چون بخصوص با توجه به تحربم از همین چند تا ازمون از موسسات دیگه فهمیدم که گاج سوالاش اونقدر که میگن استاندارد نیست بر خلاف گزینه که واقعا سوال های خوبی داره
بچه های دیگه هم که باشن دیگه واویلا یه منبع خوب میه واسه مقایسه

----------


## Mobin.

> من با تاپیک اشنایی ندارم رفیق اگر ممکنه بقیه بچه ه هم تگ کن یا از اینحور چیزاکه یکی تاپیک جدید رو بزنه منم درصدام رو اماده کردم که اولین پست درصد های افتضاخ برای بچه های افتضاح رو خودم بزنم 
> به نظرم میتونه کمک کنه چون بخصوص با توجه به تحربم از همین چند تا ازمون از موسسات دیگه فهمیدم که گاج سوالاش اونقدر که میگن استاندارد نیست بر خلاف گزینه که واقعا سوال های خوبی داره
> بچه های دیگه هم که باشن دیگه واویلا یه منبع خوب میه واسه مقایسه


آره من شیمی گاج و اصن نمیپسندم . تگ که واللا دوستان زیادی ندارم تو انجمن . ولی تاپیکش فک کنم اگه آپ بمونه بچه ها ببینن

----------


## NormaL

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> میخواستم ببینم برنامه شما تا زمانه شروع جمع بندی اصلی ( سه روز یکبار ) چیه ؟ چون حتی قلمچی هم تقریبن برنامه مشخصی نداره و دوتا آزمون آبکی انداخته . این بیست سی روزو چیکار میکنین؟ ممنون میشم نظراتتونو بگین


والا الان که دارم این تاپیک رو‌ میخونم که قلمچی یه برنامه ی بیست و یک تایی سه روز یک بار چیده. اما بازم بهتره از چند نفر خبره توی این کار مشورت بگیرین که الان چیکار کنین. وضعیت قاراشمیشیه. به قول یه بنده خدایی کنکوریای امسال تنها کنکوریایی هستن که شیش ماه خوندن و شیش ماه هم جمع بندی کردن!!

----------


## Mobin.

> والا الان که دارم این تاپیک رو‌ میخونم که قلمچی یه برنامه ی بیست و یک تایی سه روز یک بار چیده. اما بازم بهتره از چند نفر خبره توی این کار مشورت بگیرین که الان چیکار کنین. وضعیت قاراشمیشیه. به قول یه بنده خدایی کنکوریای امسال تنها کنکوریایی هستن که شیش ماه خوندن و شیش ماه هم جمع بندی کردن!!


خدا بخیر کنه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Saturn8

> درکت میکنم داداش . من هم خودم دقیقا همین شرایط رو داشتم و مجبور شدم زمستون بعد از سربازیم یک ماه و نیم صبح تا غروب سرکار باشم .
> میدونی مبین ، تنها چیزی که خیلی خوب میدونمش اینه که درسته توی هر کاری یک سری روش ها برای عموم ، چیده شده ولی هر کسی استانداردهای خودش رو داره هیچوقت نباید طبق استاندارهای دیگران پیش رفت .
> مطمئن باش کاری که سنجیده انجامش میدی و فکر میکنی درسته ، قطعا درست ترین کار ممکنه برات . من که امسال خیلی بهت امیدوارم .


بعلللله!!!

----------


## Mobin.

> بعلللله!!!


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): . یادش بخیر . داشتیم واسه جمعبندی آماده میشدیم . چه روزگار عجیبی بود

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


. یادش بخیر . داشتیم واسه جمعبندی آماده میشدیم . چه روزگار عجیبی بود


بااينکه اون زمان اينجا نبودم اما اينا ديدم دلم ريخت :/*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> . یادش بخیر . داشتیم واسه جمعبندی آماده میشدیم . چه روزگار عجیبی بود


*منم صفحه دوم نظر داده بودم*

----------


## amir1376

> بعلللله!!!


*بیکاری دونه دونه پست های این بشر رو میری میگردی پیدا میکنی نقل قول میکنی ؟ 
اینقدر همش نزن بوی تعفنش میزنه بالا بابا 
بذار همون زیر بمونه*

----------


## amir1376

> *منم صفحه دوم نظر داده بودم*


*چرا استان رو زدی آذربایجان شرقی زیرو ؟؟؟  رد گم کنیه ؟*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *چرا استان رو زدی آذربایجان شرقی زیرو ؟؟؟  رد گم کنیه ؟*


اصلیتم آذربایجان شرقیه داداش ... رد گم کنی چیه  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hope400

> بعلللله!!!


  مث اینکه شکست عمیقی خوردی ! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hope400

> *چرا استان رو زدی آذربایجان شرقی زیرو ؟؟؟  رد گم کنیه ؟*


حتی میترسه بیاد پاتوقم  اسمشم بعد ی مدت طولانی گف کلا دوس داره سکرت بمونه! :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن:الان میگه چن بار اسممو تو عموم گفتم :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## VahidT

> . یادش بخیر . داشتیم واسه جمعبندی آماده میشدیم . چه روزگار عجیبی بود


حالا نیاز به یادآوری خاطراتش نیست چون ۳ ماه دیگه دوباره باید واسش اماده شیم :Yahoo (4):

----------

